# For Bailey



## bethshea (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently lost my wonderful Golden Retriever, Bailey. He was 13 years and four months and the most wonderful being that's ever entered my life. I will never be the same and I will miss him and think of him every minute of every day.

Bailey  (aka "Professor Bailey") - Home with Bailey!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

So sorry for you loss. I lost my Bailey earlier this year and I won't lie, something (everything!) reminds me of him and I miss him every day. :bawling:
The tribute website you created for him is wonderful! The pics of him with all the toys stuffed in his mouth were my favorite!:heartbeat


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. He was a beautiful boy. Run free at the bridge Bailey.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. My wife and I lost a Bailey two years ago and your Bailey reminds me so much of him...we still miss him. You can tell just by looking at your tribute that he was a special guy....and I mean that sincerely. You can see the kindness in his face and eyes.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss of Bailey. He was a very handsome boy!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Bailey was a handsome boy. I enjoyed the video and pictures, he certainly loved his toys!

RIP Bailey...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bailey-my heart goes out to you. 

Time will ease your pain and you will once again be able to smile when you think of Bailey and all the wonderful memories you shared.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Bailey - and what a beautiful tribute!

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet Bailey


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BethShea*

BethShea

I am so very sorry about your Golden Boy, Bailey.
I looked at his pictures and they are priceless.

I'm sure that my Snobear and Smooch are playing ball with Bailey at the Bridge.


----------



## bethshea (Feb 21, 2011)

*Thanks so much*

I keep thinking it's going to get easier, but I'm just a mess. Looking forward to my next Golden finding me.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful Bailey. It is so obvious that you gave him such a loving home. It is so difficult when they leave us.


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful boy your Bailey is. Your tribute to him shows your love for him. He lived a wonderful life with you and now he plays with his friends at the bridge as he waits for you. When another Golden finds his way to you, the hugs will help to ease the pain.
When I lost my first Golden Chance at age 11, I never went a day without a tear. 7 months later, two beautiful Goldens came into my life. I love them to death, but I still cannot watch my Chance’s tribute without a tear. They are forever in your heart.
You have been blessed with the love of a Golden, Bailey will be forever in your heart. His cherished memories will become happier in time.
Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bailey. I hope that you will get another one soon to help you through your grief. No one will replace Bailey but know that he wants you to be happy again. Hugs.


----------



## bethshea (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone. It helps so much to have your support. Just can't wait for my next Golden to find me.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bailey certainly was a happy, sweet boy. I can tell by looking at the pictures that he was so loved and so well cared for. Run free, sweet Bailey.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------

